# Problème au démarrage de mon PowerBook



## Adleuch (30 Janvier 2018)

Salut tout le monde!

J'ai un petit problème avec mon PowerBook G4 12". Ce petit plaisantin ne souhaite plus démarrer:
Quand j'appuie sur le bouton Power, il se lance, le "Bong" retenti et tout se passe correctement jusqu'à l'apparition de la fenêtre "Démarrage de Mac OS X en cours". La barre de chargement se remplie puis il ne se passe plus rien. L'ordi ne plante pas puisque cette barre continue de briller comme quand elle se remplie mais rien de plus. (je vous ai mis une photo pour illustrer ça)




J'ai lu plusieurs sujets, sur ce forum et bien d'autres, de personnes ayant des problèmes similaire et j'ai essayé plusieurs combinaison au démarrage. Cmd + S fonctionne, Cmd + V fonctionne, par contre impossible de démarrer sur CD en appuyant sur C, j'ai essayé Alt, ça ne marche pas, la récupération système avec Shift non plus. En single user quand je tape fsck -y il me dit "the volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK".



Je suis complètement à cours d'idée et un peu novice donc si certains ont une idée, je prends :/
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2018)

Le "safe boot" avec la touche shift (⇧ )
tu fais bien :
attendre le "boing"
appuyer sur la touche ⇧ et resté appuyer pendant au moins 15s ?


----------



## Adleuch (30 Janvier 2018)

Oui.
J'ai essayé de plusieurs manières en plus de celle là mais rien ne marche. :/


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2018)

Hmm,
est-ce que tu as des Mac de même époque ou à peu près ?
PPC en tout cas


----------



## Adleuch (30 Janvier 2018)

J'ai un "donneur d'organe" de la même époque, un PowerBook G4 12" 867MHz

Et j'ai du nouveau: Après démontage et remontage de ma machine,il s'est mis a accepter le boot sur CD, mais le lecteur fait un bruit affreux et je reste bloqué à un écran gris foncé, avec la souris de visible, un peu comme s'il cherchait à afficher ce que le CD contient


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2018)

L'idée c'était de repasser la MaJ combo de ton Système (10.3, 10.4 ou 10.5 ?) avec le mode "target"

Sachant que c'est (des fois) possible de démarrer un PPC en Usb, il y aurait cette solution autrement. Mais il faudrait que tu ais un autre disque bootable ?


----------



## Adleuch (30 Janvier 2018)

J'ai aussi pensé au boot USB, il faut que j'essaie de trouver une clé assez grande. Je veux aussi essayer de remplacer le lecteur CD par le lecteur de mon donneur d'organe qui, normalement, fonctionne. Mais quelle galère de remplacer un lecteur CD...
En tout cas c'est les seuls espoirs que j'ai vu que le démarrage en maintenant MAJ ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2018)

C'est vrai que j'ai un peu galèré à remplacer le lecteur CD sur mon PB G3 /12.
J'avais un spare que j'ai donné depuis.
Mais le lecteur du 12 G3@700MHz fonctionne parfaitement sur le 12 G3@500MHz

Est-ce que tu as besoin des Apple Service Manual ?

Je devrais avoir celui du G4/12 et celui du PB


----------



## Adleuch (30 Janvier 2018)

C'est sympa si tu peux les upload je les veut bien!
Mais j'ai trouvé des tuto sur ifixit qui sont super clair. Le seul problème c'est pour séparer la carte de l'alimentation de la CM. Je ne vois aucunes solutions à part la force et j'ai pas trop envie de forcer de peur de casser.


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2018)

Tu m'envoie un MP
clic sur mon avatar/conversations

Donne moi des précisions sur les ordis quel G4/12 exactement (année), idem pour le PB


----------



## Adleuch (31 Janvier 2018)

J'ai aussi pensé à faire une clé bootable sur linux. Avec un peu de chance je trouverai de quoi résoudre le problème et si non ça me donnera au moins l'assurance que mon lecteur optique est mort.


----------

